# Essex Assylum to be made into homes



## AndyJ1980 (May 23, 2011)

The go ahead has been given to convert a fave for many urbexers into 1500 homes.
Not sure when the work begins, but thought this should be brought to everyone's attention


----------



## lost (May 23, 2011)

Which one's that?


----------



## AndyJ1980 (May 23, 2011)

am I allowed to name the place?


----------



## The Archivist (May 24, 2011)

There's not much point if you don't, is there? A link wouldn't go amiss either.


----------



## mookster (May 24, 2011)

Why the secrecy over the name, presumably it can only be Runwell or Severalls....


----------



## night crawler (May 24, 2011)

Seems to be the way they all go, Littlemore was converted years ago and the First of the Fairmile show homes are now open on the old Schuster site. Might be a couple of years to go on yours yet as they have to get planning passed first.


----------



## Badoosh (May 24, 2011)

Better converted than fall to the wrath of mindless vandals & arsonists!


----------



## mookster (May 24, 2011)

Severalls already has fallen to the wrath of vandals and arsonists, years of virtually no security saw that happen.


----------



## Cuban B. (May 24, 2011)

Converted, you mean knocked down?


----------



## Madaxe (May 24, 2011)

Shame about this.


----------



## night crawler (May 24, 2011)

Cuban B. said:


> Converted, you mean knocked down?


DOn't know aboutthe one in question but the main buildings of the ones I mentiond are retained, only the extensions and addions have been removed.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 24, 2011)

*Second Essex County Asylum (a.k.a. Severalls Hospital)*

I'm guessing that Andy is referring to this.....

http://www.gazette-news.co.uk/news/9043360.248_homes_at_Severalls_finally_get_green_light/

http://www.homesandcommunities.co.u...-built-stalled-hospital-site-colchester-essex

According to the Reports, it's Phase 1 that's been given the go-ahead (located to the north east of the main site), in the fields closest to the Rugby Club and the old Myland Hospital Water Tower, next to Mill Road.


----------

